# Blackstone 28" Griddle score



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 19, 2019)

I hate Walmart except this time of year.  Picked up the Blackstone 28" Griddle for $99.  Got a new 22" kettle premium few weeks ago for $75.  I use Brickseek to watch for price drops.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 19, 2019)

Nice scores. I need to find a spot for a griddle.

Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 19, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice scores. I need to find a spot for a griddle.
> 
> Chris



Yes you do Chris. If I remember correctly didn't you say something about having some room in your garage due to your wife hitting your deep freeze with the car?


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 19, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Yes you do Chris. If I remember correctly didn't you say something about having some room in your garage due to your wife hitting your deep freeze with the car?



You remember correctly my friend!!! I was thinking outside, but heck, I could swing that. Time for the puppy dog eyes, when I start this conversation with the wife. If you don't see me for a while at least you'll know why.

Chris


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 19, 2019)

I'm in same shape.  Not sure where it going to go.  Have 2 gasser's, 2 kettles, 2 WSM, 2 electric a barrel grill and propane burner.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 19, 2019)

I got my 28 couple of years ago , same price . Also got a 14 " WSM for $99 . I'm with you , I don't shop there otherwise . I thought the 28 was discontinued .
Your gonna love it . They make a storage bag for those . The cover made by Blackstone is good quality . Has a water proof coating on the inside .


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 19, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> You remember correctly my friend!!! I was thinking outside, but heck, I could swing that. Time for the puppy dog eyes, when I start this conversation with the wife. If you don't see me for a while at least you'll know why.
> 
> Chris




Maybe there will be room for it in your Bedroom, since you'll be sleeping in the garage???

Bear


----------

